# knock point problem?????



## creekchub (Mar 19, 2006)

two weeks ago i had a new center serving and d-loop installed on my string serving material was halon and a tied knock was tied onto the serving above my d-loop to keep it from moving up the string i guess. anyhow i shot last weekend and everything seemed fine. thursday i recieved my new rest limb driver, i installed this rest on my bow and made the adjustments. while doing so i noticed that the knock seemed to be tied in high on the string compared to the rest mounting bolt hols and berger button holes, the rest side of the arrow was a good 1/4 above these two holes but arrow was level. so now i put the new limb driver on and lower my knock point to what i belive to be the proper place, arrow is now dead even with both riser holes for the rest and berger button. 
now my problem is the arrow at full draw is not setting on the rest at all and seems to need some downward pressure on the end of the arrow. 
*did i move the knock to low* or do need to reset the limb driver and move my nock up the string, which i feel is to high on the string. and is correct where i installed it with the new rest. i know its not a rest issue more of a knock point issue that needs corrected before i shoot the bow again. and looking for suggest to correct this problem correctly


----------



## GRIM (Mar 8, 2006)

set the rest 1/32 to 1/16 off shelf in down position and arrow dead level. I asked jared at VT and thats how he recommended to set them up. I have thier rest on all 5 of my ross and havent had any probs. I have buddys who have bowtechs and they do the same, no probs.


----------



## creekchub (Mar 19, 2006)

maybe i am wrong but i do not think it is a rest problem. at full draw and the rest in the up position the arrow is not even touching the rest. seems as thought the d-loop is pinching the knock i and raising the end of the arrow off the rest causing it to float and not be solidly against the rest. ive tried sliding the d-loop so it cannot pinch the knock but when i get to full draw the loop seems to slide on the serving and pinches on the knock thus raising it off the rest causing it to float around!!!


----------



## creekchub (Mar 19, 2006)

*proper knock position*

nobody has any thoughts on this other than the rest? my knock point is is center of the string should it be above center?


----------



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

*d- loop pinch*

Try setting your arrow above the d-loop and tied nock. Draw the arrow like that and see if it still lifts up and off the rest.I have heard that halo material is quite slippery and your bottom knot on the dloop might be loose.


----------



## natedigity (Mar 24, 2005)

I would tie some serving material below your nock point to keep the d-loop from rising and pinching your nock. I had that problem with a d-loop that worked it self loose over time just enough to slide. I determined how much space I needed to not pinch my nock and tied serving on like a tied on nock point below the nock just like above. That solved my problem. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## PraxisHunting (Jul 30, 2012)

Sounds like a nock pinch issue created by the tied in nock point being above the arrow. Tie a single nock point below the arrow or if you tie in two points make the bottom one longer. This will create a slight downward pressure and keep your arrow on the rest.


----------



## brettbrett (Mar 25, 2017)

somewhere on the sight there is a thread about nock tying sounds like you need to open the d loop and tie an under nock this will help keep the arrow pushed down on the rest


----------



## Wicked Pro Shop (Jun 4, 2017)

I know this may sound silly, but is the D loop stretched as tight as you can get it?


----------



## B4L Okie (Dec 6, 2011)

What may sound sillier is giving advice to an 11 year old thread! Good advice tho! LOL


----------

